# Probleme mit LOGIC ich verzweifel!



## saschawilms (16. November 2003)

Hallo Ihr da drausen,,,

Ich habe seit ein paar Monaten ein Aufnahme Gerät und kann damit schöne Spur- aufnahmen machen. Zum Nacharbeiten würde ich gerne Audio Logic 5.1 verwenden. Bis hier noch kein Problem wenn ich mir die Spuren dann auf meinen Rechner hohle was ich mit WaveLab 4.0 mache geht auch noch aber dann. Zuerst hatte ich das Problem das ich keine WAV Dateien in Logic hinzufügen konnte aber ok nach  einigen versuchen ging es dann irgendwie!
Aber nun das Problem wenn ich die Spur anklicke dann läuft auch alles ab aber ich höre nix? Wenn ich dann das dazu gehörige Metronom einschalte höre ich den klick ? Was tun?

Bitte helft mir, Ja 
Danke für eure mühen!


----------



## eViLaSh (25. November 2003)

also ich kenne mich nich wirklich GUT aus in logic, aber schau doch mal bei dem ausgabe-kanal ob da ein gerät für die ausgabe definiert ist !


weiss aber nich ob das wirklich daran liegt, aber ein versuch wäre es wert


----------



## saschawilms (26. November 2003)

*danke*

danke ich werde es ausprobieren und mich dann wieder melden ich hoffe es lunzt


----------



## BeaTBoxX (26. November 2003)

Wenn du das Metronom hörst, ist der Treiber richtig ausgewaehlt nehme ich an.
Schau mal nach auf _welchen_  Ausgang  du die Audiospur geroutet hast.
Im Environment kannst du bei jeder Spur ein Routingziel angeben, z.B. eine Subgruppe oder eben einen der Ausgaenge. 

Output 1-2 sollte wohl die beste Wahl sein. Ich nehme an, bei dir sind garnicht mehr als diese 2 Ausgaenge vorhanden, es sei denn , du hast ne Wandlerkarte mit  mehr als nur einem Ausgangspaerchen.

Was haste denn fuer ne Soundkarte?


greets

Frank


----------

